# Whats wrong with NW London?



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2006)

Today crime figures released show that  crime on public transport is up 42 percent, and most of that is down to NW London.

I saw figures for shootings in London a few years back - south east had about 22, south west 29, ne 43, nw 74!

Yesterday I went to portobello green (to see a revolutionary film, natch!) and in the short time i was on the street i felt threatened and aware of class and race divisions.

I live and play acrros new cross, peckham, camberwell and brixton and I jst dont feel that tension - NW seems brimming with it.

Am I imagining it, or are things really grim up that neck of the woods... and why?

I love NH carnival, but there is a tension there that I feel is not a race thing per se - its a NW thing above all else...

anyone agree?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

Dunno. I rarely go to NW London. But I know what you mean - there is a very different, more charged atmosphere than dahn Sarf.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 20, 2006)

miles and miles of bloody fuck all, is what's wrong with it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2006)

It's north of the thames?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 20, 2006)

Very little experience of it. I live in SE London and think it's fine. Mate lived in Willesden / Dollis Hill and I thought it was a bit shite - like you say, bit of bad atmosphere. Also the estates (e.g. ones to N of Notting Hill along the canal and points further N) seem worse than S London for some reason.

This is all just pure prejudice though! But perhaps there is something in it, I don't know


----------



## rennie (Jul 20, 2006)

I almost never go to NW London.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, I was drunk, it's all my fault.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2006)

depends where you go in NW london, i used to live in golders green nw11, that was an ok place to live in, hampstead is in NW3, I used to work near Kilburn/West Hampstead, Kilburn gets a bit hairy at times, as does Willesden,Harlesden, Dollis hill, but compared to Hackney, they all seem a bit peaceful like


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 20, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went to portobello green...


You didn't go to the bad bit then.  Notting Hill hasn't been partcularly bad since the 80s.  It is now pompous twat land.

You wanna try Kilburn / Harlesden / Willesden / Wembley (LB Brent basically), thats where most of the gun shit is.  And is it invariably linked with drug dealing.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2006)

detective-boy said:
			
		

> You didn't go to the bad bit then.  Notting Hill hasn't been partcularly bad since the 80s.  It is now pompous twat land.
> 
> You wanna try Kilburn / Harlesden / Willesden / Wembley (LB Brent basically), thats where most of the gun shit is.  And is it invariably linked with drug dealing.


Thats true - I workerd for a few years doing bread delivery including some shops in Harlesden and Shpeherds Bush (mainly south london though) , and yes the areas you mention are certainly the hot spots - but thats my point - even down in portobello green that tension was there too...

Clearly Hampstead and Golders Green are not part of this area - I would call them North London personally, despite the postcode.

Does anyone on urban live in NW? - I have a feeling that there aren't any posters from that corner....


----------



## Skim (Jul 20, 2006)

It's so _dull_.

Kilburn... Dollis Hill... _Colindale_.

... I can't go on.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 20, 2006)

everything is wrong with North West london. awful fucking place.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 20, 2006)

I blame the North Circular road!!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I blame the North Circular road!!!!



Funnily enough, I was going to make a point about the A406 and A/M40/M1 being something of a blight on that whole area of London...


----------



## hatz (Jul 21, 2006)

Harlesden/Willesden is definitely well dodgy. Willesden Junction station is horrible. But the whole area has this really weird feel to it, not like you get anywhere else. I've always thought that it's only non-Londoners who say that Hackney or Brixton are the "worst" areas of london (cos they're well known to these non-London types), real Londoners know it's Harlesden.

Having said that, I go to Harlesden at least once a week. And there is a shop that sells really nice olives near my friends house.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 21, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> Having said that, I go to Harlesden at least once a week. And there is a shop that sells really nice olives near my friends house.



Great!


----------



## BEARBOT (Jul 21, 2006)

i lived near willsden junction station years ago(on the same rd as the station is on, old oak lane)..i found the harlsden area to be bleak but not THAT bad really....
stonebridge which is a few miles up the road, the estates around there at least has a very nasty feel.but i feel there is racial tension in bethnal green too(where i live now)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Clearly Hampstead and Golders Green are not part of this area - I would call them North London personally, despite the postcode.
> 
> ...



i know, i was being a little frivolous


----------



## Hollis (Jul 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> It's so _dull_.
> 
> Kilburn... Dollis Hill... _Colindale_.
> 
> ... I can't go on.




You got the RAF museum though.


----------



## Mr T (Jul 21, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> miles and miles of bloody fuck all, is what's wrong with it.



i'm from wembley (haven't lived there for 3 years though) and i think bluestreak hits the nail on the head - theres fuck all to do, added to a lot of unemployment and racial tension (there certainly was at school anyway).  One thing possibly peculiar to Wembley is the close proximity of very well off people to very bad estates, which probably leads to a lot of street crime.
When I move back to London in September I'm definetly going south/east.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 21, 2006)

My uncle is an estate agent in Harlsden. He's hoping to attract the _'can't afford Notting Hill but heard it's nice'_ set by calling it Harlsden Heights 
he's not doing very well though

My best mate (15 years ago) was from Willsden Juction and he'd travel down to Croydon to go out.


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 21, 2006)

Not much for me to add to any of that except I'd never live in North or North-West, I can't even bear going to West these days.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> One thing possibly peculiar to Wembley is the close proximity of very well off people to very bad estates, which probably leads to a lot of street crime..


Yeah, I think West London has an air of money about it - from chelsea up through notting hill - and not just money, but snobby money. This makes for resentment of a different order. ...this is not to play down the drug related violence.

I think your right about all the through traffic too.

I wonder where the lowest rents in London are now?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2006)

Leyton and Walthamstow still seem pretty cheap compared to anywhere else.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 22, 2006)

I live in Camden which is plaued by violent crime, but I'm very happy here, there's loads to do, there's the heath and the women's pond nearby, I know loads of my neighbours, there's a real sense of community. I love it. 

A friend lives in a very posh bit of Highgate and on Friday she phoned me up as she had witnessd an elderly lady being robbed.  She grabbed hold of hte robber for a moment before her boyfriend and hte old lady screamed at her to let him go (you never know if people have a knife).  While she was in the police car being driven around to see if she could see the kid that did it there was a message on the police radio saying that someone had just been stabbed in the head in the tarrace where my friend lives.  

A couple of days before she's phoned me because some scary man had followed her from the bus stop (she thought with the intention of raping her).

Now she's completely freaked out and feels that she lives somewhere really dangerous.  

My friend isn't rich, she's in a ton of debt, but because her flat is in a posh road robbers imagine that she must be loaded.  It's like that where I live, it looks quite posh but in reality all kinds of people live here.  

I love NW London anyway, I love Camden, Highgate and Hampstead, but you can keep Harlesden thanks


----------



## Kanda (Jul 22, 2006)

I am moving out of my place this week and staying at Treebeaks in Archway for a month... 

Can't wait till thats over and I get back down south...


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 22, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> One thing possibly peculiar to Wembley is the close proximity of very well off people to very bad estates, which probably leads to a lot of street crime.


Not peculiar to Wembley at all.  But those sorts of areas (which tend to be a sort of ring about 3-5 miles out from central London) are the busiest police areas for all sorts of reasons, one of which is undoubtedly the juxtaposition of shitty council estates and well expensive housing.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 22, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> I wonder where the lowest rents in London are now?


se25
 


anyway - NW london...  'swhere trashy's from, innit?  bound to be full of wronguns...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I live in Camden which is plauged by violent crime...
> 
> I love NW London anyway, I love Camden, Highgate and Hampstead, but you can keep Harlesden thanks


Sorry to be a pedant but Camden Highgate and Hampstead are very much North London - by Nprth west London I mean this sort of area: 





But really I meen Notting Hill through to Colin Dale.

Its intersting to compare Camden with NW - yes there is crime on a big scale: there are lots of people, lots of tourists, lots of estates, lots of traffic. 

But culturally the area is mixed and relatively succesful at dealing with that mix. For some reason, and this may be my percpetion, I find race and class lines more pronounced and entrenched in NW. Not so true out West, but certainly seems true from Notting HIll north through to Wembley.

I could handle living in Camden, but dont think I could handle living anywhere in NW (although a cushy pad on a leafy Ladbroke Grove street might just do it for me!)

--

On another note, I went to this street dance, street poetry thing a while back, hosted by Jonzy D - mainly young kids there. At ths start he says "who's from North London? Lets hear it for Norht lOndon" - The crowd cheers.

Then he goes "who's from EastLondon? Lets hear it for East london" - The crowd cheers.

Then he goes "who's from South London? Lets hear it for South london" - Nuff noise.

Then he goes "who's from west London? Lets hear it for west london" - Everyone starts booing!... oh dear. Bit of a PR problem there.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2006)

But Camden is NW1 and Hampstead is NW3
I think that gives the game away that they are in NW London.  

You're right that they are very different areas to some of hte other areas you've mentioned but that's because NW London is just like SW London, lots of very different areas.

A good friend lives in Ladbrooke Grove and has done all her life and she loves the area.  I always feel very safe when I go to visit her too. It's very subjective what constitutes risk or danger. IMO


----------



## trashpony (Jul 23, 2006)

I live in Camden but if I walk over the other side of the A41, I'm in Brent. And like Louloubelle says, it's NW postcodes here.

I've never been hassled by gangs of kids or had trouble from dealers round here and they seem to be quite common problems in Brixton judging by the board. 

I don't think it's much worse than down south - I reckon it probably feels more dodgy because you don't know the area. I feel a bit wary in Brixton - I don't think I'm more at risk there than I am in Kilburn but just that I'm less sure of myself. 

I live 3 1/2 miles from Marble Arch and 2 miles from Hampstead Heath and it takes me 20 minutes to get to Picadilly Circus door to door. Wouldn't live anywhere else personally


----------



## buffalosid (Aug 8, 2006)

ive been working at paddington fire station for a while now and cover the harrow rd,edgware rd, paddington, parts of notting hill ( DOES still have problems), kilburn, bayswater, maida vale, marylebone, mayfair areas  from the grottiest estates they have to offer to the plushest and have to say that the contrast of life styles is pretty shocking , im lucky enough to be able to enter homes when they are not realy prepared for visitors so get to see the real enviroment at all hours of the day and night.
people with untold wealth living hundreds of  yards from tower blocks with human feaces in the lobby you see some pretty shocking things on the deserted rds at 3 am.
as for the racial tensions ? well i cant say ive noticed much.
the estates round the back of edgware rd used to be especially nasty but are now being improved through huge investments. harrow rd and kilburn still have major problems.
i think one of the main reasons people feel threatened is the density and ugliness of the estates and contrast of wealth in the area ....leaving you feeling vulnerable.
i have worked in other cities and cant help feeling that whilst there is terrible and inexusable poverty in london it is not on the same scale as some other cities.......they money seems to trickle on through.
ive seen estates in other cities such as bristol where people dont have carpet or decent heating ...still using parafin lamps for light and heat.

you dont see many barefooted children pushing eachother down the rd in old bath tubs weaving amongst the burnt out cars etc like you do in other city shit hole estates .

i will admit that the pressurised london lifestyle does seem to carry on through to the crims........ aggresion is the norm in some places.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2006)

Pfft, NW, N, NE.. the problem is they're all N.. could be worse though, could be W.

But yeah, Harlesden is sphincter clenching place.. nasty.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2006)

Used to live in Kilburn and regularly go up to Harlesden/Willesden/Neasden.

Shit, shit, shit and shit best sums up my experiences. Awful areas.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2006)

I was in Kilburn the other week.. seemed to be some decent pubs/restaurants, and changed quite alot from what it was..


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Used to live in Kilburn and regularly go up to Harlesden/Willesden/Neasden.
> 
> Shit, shit, shit and shit best sums up my experiences. Awful areas.



When was the last time you went to Kilburn?

I don't think it's any more shit than Brixton. But then I do live there


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 8, 2006)

I live in NW london, a lot of it is fine, but it just has some very dodgy areas.


----------



## BEARBOT (Aug 8, 2006)

it was quite a long time ago i lived in harlsden,perhaps i only thought it was rough but not absoltutely total and utter shit cos i moved there from BIRMINGHAM!  
i still hate brum,no offense to any brummies,the new selfridge building is nice tho..

my partner and i were so happy to be in london at that point that the area didnt really get to us and well we only lived round willesdan junction for 4 months,before moving to PLUMSTEAD(another nice spot)

ps..there is now a great live music venue in kilburn..the luminaire.check it out!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> When was the last time you went to Kilburn?


Not for a while thankfully, but I lived there long enough to know I don't want to go back in a hurry.

And don't get me started about Cricklewood on a Saturday night.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> When was the last time you went to Kilburn?
> 
> I don't think it's any more shit than Brixton. But then I do live there




..and Kilburn's got an excellent music venue in the Luminaire..


----------



## Belushi (Aug 8, 2006)

> PLUMSTEAD



I lived in Slumstead, cant think of much good to say about it though


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Not for a while thankfully, but I lived there long enough to know I don't want to go back in a hurry.
> 
> And don't get me started about Cricklewood on a Saturday night.



It has changed a lot in the last few years. There's posh bits of Cricklewood now - I got asked for a quote from the Spectator writing an article about up and coming areas of London


----------



## zoltan (Aug 8, 2006)

Used to knock about in Stamore/ Edgeware some time ago - I still get his gripping, sickly empty feeling of dread if I ever begin that long drive towards N/NW London.

I dont know if its psycological, but if you go North West from entral LOndon, you know there is nothning to look forward to - evenm when youve got out of London proper, its still the same dull shihole commuter towns and Chav populated shoping experiences, crowded formulaic country pubs and garden centres.... It never seems to stop until you hit Derbyshire or summit.

GO South and you have to traverse the open sewer of IKea,Croydon, Purley & its environs, but at least you know you are going somewhere- either the beach or an exciting ferry to another country, within about an hour or so.

South is best!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Aug 8, 2006)

Speaking of which, anyone know Derbyshire? Was coming back to St Pancras on the train from Leeds and went through an area somewhere north of Belper and it looked fantastic. People in boats on tranquil rivers on a sunny day etc.


----------



## vince noir (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to live around Kilburn way. I really liked it


----------



## vince noir (Aug 8, 2006)

*Good things in the London Borough of Brent*

Tricycle Theatre, Kilburn







Black Lion, Kilburn






The Crown, Cricklewood






Gladstone Park






I wouldn't live anywhere else in the city


----------



## buffalosid (Aug 8, 2006)

vince noir said:
			
		

> I used to live around Kilburn way. I really liked it



part of kilburn is ok , its being gentrified....posh pubs and delis....
mozart estate and west kilburn are still poor though


----------



## Monkeynuts (Aug 9, 2006)

vince noir said:
			
		

> Gladstone Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gladstone Park was a disgrace last time I was there (3 years ago admittedly). Really badly maintained.


----------



## LJo (Aug 9, 2006)

I live in Cricklewood and really like it. Gladstone Park is fabulous now and they are even going to build a kids' swimming pool. I'm ten minutes drive from Hampstead Heath as well. I can be in central London in 20 minutes and I'm lucky enough to live in a place with a really lovely community feel. Suits me very well but then again I don't really do clubs or pubs so don't care about that. Yes, there's lots of crime in NW London but as others have said a lot of that's in Harlesden and Willesden, where I used to live. However, touch wood, nothing's happened to me in the seven years I've lived around here.

Neasden is still shit though.


----------



## vince noir (Aug 9, 2006)

Willesden has good bits too, there's a conservation area along Willesden Lane which runs to Kilburn. It's far cheaper than West Hampstead or Camden and you're 15, 20 minutes from Marble Arch.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> It's north of the thames?



There _is_ a north of the Thames?


----------

